# P2187 Too lean at idle



## jaszczur (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
I've got A3 Sportback 2005, 2.0 TFSI and a problem I cannot get rid of. I hope someone here could help.
My Vag reports error:

008583 - Bank 1; System too Lean at Idle 
P2187 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON

and an orange "check engine" indicator is flashing above the steering wheel.
My mechanic replaced PCV valve, looked for some leaks, cleaned engine valves.... Nothing has changed. Injectors, coils, spark plugs and fuel pump are OK. When we clear engine error with vag it takes about 150 Km to see orange diode again. We are running out of ideas what is wrong.
If you have some suggestions please help.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Is the car flashed or stock??? could be an ECU problem or one of the fuel pressure sensors perhaps???


----------



## jaszczur (Aug 14, 2010)

Car is stock. Is there any way to check the fuel pressure sensors?


----------



## zimba (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi! Have you already found a solution to this problem? I have the same problem and thats why I am interested.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

If the fuel pressure sensors appear out of whack your cam follower may be failing.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Oct 19, 2010)

Take it to the dealer and see what they might suggest and then ask your guy to take a look at it


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Had the same code appear when my PCV went bad. Replaced PCV. 
Month later, get a steady CEL. Same code- CEL reset itself during tech's troubleshooting. Couldn't find cause. 
Problem would re-occur- CEL would reset itself. 
Just replaced my plugs (I'm at 55K miles), waiting to see if that has any affect. 
Also- not sure if related- the CEL/code appeared in the summer during hot weather. Fall weather, haven't seen any issue. 
Fuel pressure transmitter was replaced at about 45K miles.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

No oxygen sensor mentioned?


----------

